# Biscayne Bay Help



## 18590 (Aug 21, 2017)

Maybe try top spot maps for different points of interest? This is hearsay, but I believe Blackpoint is always a nightmare to launch out of. Windy.com will give you forecast wave heights, as well as NOAA https://marine.weather.gov/MapClick.php?x=252&y=163&site=mfl&zmx=&zmy=&map_x=252&map_y=163
Hope the link works, good luck.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

South end of bay has wind protection for more or less every wind direction,
Far as snapper try creek mouths and channels for example Caesar creek area.

http://www.floridasportsman.com/2012/10/29/fs-seminar-stealthy-tips-for-bonefish/

Heres some helpful old articles and video featuring my old man. I owe my knowledge to him.

https://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/fl-xpm-2010-05-06-fl-outdoors-lead-0507-20100506-story.html

https://www.sportfishingmag.com/species/fish-species/9-offbeat-bonefish-tricks


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

And for those who've never fished with him... Jorge Valverde is very skilled - and still bonefishing with clients aboard... I'd recommend him to anyone wanting to learn the Bay....


----------



## msmith719 (Oct 9, 2012)

My grandad was a charter captain out of Miami in the 30s and 40s and grew up on Biscayne Bay. Whenever he took me fishing we headed for the Finger channels south of Key Biscayne down to Soldiers Key. Didn't take long to fill a box with muttons and mangroves and small grouper, plus Spanish Mackeral during the winter. I haven't fished there since the mid 50s but I bet the snapper still frequent those channels.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

1 - Avoid weekend if possible 
2 - Google maps is great for learning how to run and also where to fish. Look for points and flats near deeper water
3 - Be careful out there. The weather can change quickly and make the really choppy

I think the most enjoyable part is exploring different areas and learning it on my own.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Str8-Six said:


> 1 - Avoid weekend if possible
> 2 - Google maps is great for learning how to run and also where to fish. Look for points and flats near deeper water
> 3 - Be careful out there. The weather can change quickly and make the really choppy
> 
> I think the most enjoyable part is exploring different areas and learning it on my own.


This^ and goes for all places. Do a little reading, some research on what bonefish like and make them happy. Find those areas on a map and go there. I could drop you 20 waypoints but if you don't know why or when, you might as well stay home. +10 on the weather can change and get dangerous in a heartbeat. You can plan against it a little based on where you want to fish vs where you launch out there.


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

So I launched out of Homestead bayfront park on saturday and fished, or more like explored all day until 430. I had never fished the area and was in a new to me skiff with the original, old 4 inch garmin with no adequate charts. I can tell you what, a quality gps with FMT is happening this week. Nevertheless I was like a blind squirrel the entire day looking for fish. The wind was blowing pretty good but I was able to get behind some islands and avoid it at times, but trying to locate the best area to fish was tough. I managed some mangos, but mostly small ones. The good news is the skiff ran amazing, was extremely dry and handled that bay chop with ease.


----------

